# Shower Water Pressure



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Just returned from a long weekend in OH. This was our second trip, and the major complaint is the water pressure while taking a shower. We have a 28RSDS with no mods to the shower. It seems like the water just barely comes out of the head. I took the pressure regulator off of the outside and adjusted the faucet manually. At water flow full blast, the shower improved some, but not much. Should I try to get a new shower head, or is there somehting else I can try. it was nice to get home and take a GOOD shower.


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

The shower heads on most OB's have a water regulator built in, I've removed mine, I would bet that this is your problem too. The regulator is between the hose and the shower head itself, it's a Pink colored thingy and is very easy to remove. Check the connection after removal for leaks below the head where the hose connects. Might give this a try..... It helped mine tremendously...........


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I will have to try that as the pressure sucks in ours as well!
Thanks for the tip.

Steve


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

The pressure regulator was more than likely built in to reduce water consumption. I'm keeping mine in because I have 4 girls (including my wife) that don't have to haul grey water to the dump station. No concept of water conservation in my household... Removing it should be fine for full hook-up sites though!


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

another thing to try. I have found that somtimes the water pump works better than the campground water pressure. So I fill the fresh water tank and use it when I take showers. I feel it has better pressure. BUT I would start by removing the water restrictor.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Don't know about your unit







but Our 25RSS shower head has a on/off slide switch on it and if it is only partially engaged not much water comes out.

Just a thought









Ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can shut off the water flow by turning the back of the shower head. That way you set the temperature you want with the hot and cold water then just shut off the head while you soap up. I am sure this got turned slightly and is the cause of the low water flow.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I didn't discover what CamperAndy said until after I removed the water regulator from the head. After which DD managed to take a 40 gallon shower. How she didn't have cold water I'll never know, surely that little water heater can't keep up with that demand.

Dave


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We utilize the 'set the temp and then use the showerhead on/off button' method of showering as well. When you turn 'on' the water flow after soaping up, the water is always ICE COLD for 30 seconds or so before the hot water starts to return to the flow.
Is this just ours or do others have this same behavior?

TIA


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mv945 said:


> We utilize the 'set the temp and then use the showerhead on/off button' method of showering as well. When you turn 'on' the water flow after soaping up, the water is always ICE COLD for 30 seconds or so before the hot water starts to return to the flow.
> Is this just ours or do others have this same behavior?
> 
> TIA


This is typical and can be corrected with a check in the hot water line to the tub (at the tub). This is a pain to do but will prevent the cold water from flowing back into the hot water line. BTW this only feels like 30 seconds as it feels like it will never get warm but it is most likely only a few seconds.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

The other reason why I use the fresh water tank for showers is that the water gets very warm sitting in that tank in the summer so I use less hot water to shower.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Well, tonight I figured out what my water pressure problem is. The campground we were just at had some metallic smelling water. I always empty my hot water tank so I'm not carrying the extra 6 gallons of water. When I emptied it, I noticed a brown sediment coming out, so I decided to flush the system when I got home. I left the outside pressure regulator installed, but removed the in-line water filter and I had PLENTY of pressure. I think the filter is clogged. It has only been used twice. I'm not sure what I'm going to do now. Maybe just get an under-sink filter for cooking and drinking.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

mv945 said:


> This is typical and can be corrected with a check in the hot water line to the tub (at the tub). This is a pain to do but will prevent the cold water from flowing back into the hot water line.


What exactly are you refering to when you say check??? Is it something that can be added, or something adjusted to prevent this?

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wtscl said:


> Well, tonight I figured out what my water pressure problem is. The campground we were just at had some metallic smelling water. I always empty my hot water tank so I'm not carrying the extra 6 gallons of water. When I emptied it, I noticed a brown sediment coming out, so I decided to flush the system when I got home. I left the outside pressure regulator installed, but removed the in-line water filter and I had PLENTY of pressure. I think the filter is clogged. It has only been used twice. I'm not sure what I'm going to do now. Maybe just get an under-sink filter for cooking and drinking.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


Glad to hear you found the problem
I'm thinking of getting a house filter setup with a better filters in them to fliter the water better

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> This is typical and can be corrected with a check in the hot water line to the tub (at the tub). This is a pain to do but will prevent the cold water from flowing back into the hot water line.


What exactly are you refering to when you say check??? Is it something that can be added, or something adjusted to prevent this?

Mike
[/quote]

Yes a check valve. It stops the water from going backwards in the line.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> This is typical and can be corrected with a check in the hot water line to the tub (at the tub). This is a pain to do but will prevent the cold water from flowing back into the hot water line.


What exactly are you refering to when you say check??? Is it something that can be added, or something adjusted to prevent this?

Mike
[/quote]

Yes a check valve. It stops the water from going backwards in the line.
[/quote]

Check valve was the correct answer.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

OK, thanks....... wasn't sure what he meant.

Mike


----------

